# Let there be peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

As of midnight tonight let us not post on this thread for at least 36 hours. We all have our mind made up and anything we say will not change any person now. Between work and play I haven't been able to keep up with my opinion as much as I wanted. However in reading all of your posts I must say Plainsmen you and I are alot alike in our views, but you are way more eloquent than I could hope to become. Also you know way more about guns and shooting than anyone I have heard and read. :sniper: :beer: Thanks for the help with my .308.

Win, lose or tie (heaven forbid) my mind needs a rest. Oh and by the way I saw Mr Big at about 4:45 last evening and haven't thought of anything else since. Plan to miss work a little this week just to keep ( hopefully) tabs on him.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I like Mr. Plainsman too. He is reasonable and well spoken. You ain't too bad either Mr. Zogman. I agree on the chillin' for a minute. See y'all in a day or so.

Stolen from Mr. Trooper:

"Pray for the outcome of this election. Pray not for the canidate of your choice, but that Gods will may be done."

Will be out tomorrow night volunteering/helping/giving rides for whoever needs a hand voting.

Had to put up or shut up sooner or later.

Peace.

RC


----------

